# Replacing 1984 Turbo ZX ECVSA Struts and Shocks



## Psurick (May 11, 2004)

Have need to replace struts and shocks (still original and 2 are leaking). Want to bypass replacing original electronically controlled variable shocks with KYB shocks and struts and conversion kit. Has anyone done this with any luck? Need opinions before getting it done. Only have 40K miles on it and want to keep but may sell, runs great.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yep it's been done many times. The ECS system can be turned off and even removed, at least in the rear.


----------



## Psurick (May 11, 2004)

Thanks much. Checked the Internet and the replacements parts (struts, shocks, conversion kit) for front and rear are less than $200, pretty cheap. The only problem I hear is compressing the spring for the front struts when replacing.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Compressing the spring is easy. Also why KYB? Their struts are horrible. Get the illuminas and you won't have to do any converting.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Compressing the spring is easy. Also why KYB? Their struts are horrible. Get the illuminas and you won't have to do any converting.


 I think maybe the KYBs have a softer ride, which of course they would have, being weaker.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey if someone has already done the conversion on the car can you still use the illuminas for the turbo? I was told yes and no..........?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Hey if someone has already done the conversion on the car can you still use the illuminas for the turbo? I was told yes and no..........?


 Pretty sure the adaptor kit is easily removable.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah but isnt that a completely different at the mount? I dont have the old stuff.


----------

